# NFS Underground (1) Widescreen



## Zukane (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Spiel "Need for Speed Udnerground" und zwar den ersten Teil in Widescreen spielen.
1280x720 würde mir schon genügen (im Spiel kann man 1280x1024 einstellen).

Ein paar Programme dafür habe ich schon probiert.

uniws ist ein Patchprogramm für ein paar Spiele damit man sie im breitbild zocken kann.
Allerdings muss man dafür das Game cracken und *was illegales möchte ich auf keinen Fall!*

ureschanger 2 dort sind zwei Dateien enthalten und zwar eine namens d3d9.dll und eine die resolution.ini heißt.
in der resolution.ini (die man per Texteditor öffnen kann) kann man die Auflösung einstellen.
Inhalt der resolution.ini: 


```
#Resolution
Width=1280
Height=720

#Force windowed mode (may not work in all cases)
Windowed=1

#Enable this if the window appears clipped ( 0 or 1 )
ForceViewport=1
```

Die Dateien habe ich also ins Need for Speed Verzeichnis kopiert und es klappt auch alles ohne Probleme
allerdings wenn ich ein Rennen starte stürzt das Spiel ab.

Es gibt für Underground 2 und Most Wanted ein kleines Tool wo man die Auflösung selbst eingeben kann (selebr bei most Wanted probiert) 
das klappt wudnerbar aber leider habe ich noch keins für Underground 1 gefunden.

Sonst habe ich bis jetzt kein Programm oder ähnlcihes gefunden.


Per Kommandozeiel hab ichs auch schon versucht da tut sich garnichts.

Kennt einer vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

push

bitte helft mir :/


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Versuch mal am Bildschirm was einzustellen ich kann meins auch mit 1knopfdrück auf widescreen stellen hab ich durch zufall gefunden =D
vllst ist das bei dein auch so
mfg


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Kumpel hatte nen Fehler das lag am Betriebssytem
Welches hast du?
mfg


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

Nein du siehst das falsch.

Das Spiel unetrstützt eifnach kein Widescreen (ich habe einen Bildshcirm mit Auflösung 1920x1080 und sonst keine Probleme).
Beim Bildschirm gibts nichts zum einstellen.

Wie gesagt bei Most Wanted läufts mit einem kleinen Programm super!

Bei Underground hab ich auch keine schwarzen Balken, aber halt bisschen verpixelt wegen der niedrigen Auflösung und möchte es aufzeichnen.

Ach ja es gibt hier im Forum einen kleinen Knopf namens "bearbeiten" Doppelposts oder mehr sind hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Okey, Ja ich schreib nicht oft im Forum siehst du ja am denen wie viele Beiträge ich schon geschrieben habe, schuldigung dafür

ehmm.. ja dazu weiß ich leider auch nix, schade, dacht ich könnt dir helfen!

Das einzigste was ich dir noch sagen könnte wäre das ich selber nen widescreen habe und auch großer NFS Fan bin und alle Teile besitzte und das läuft alles gut!

Du meinst doch dann is dein Bild in der mitte, und links und rechts sind schwarzen balken, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch dann is dein Bild in der mitte, und links und rechts sind schwarzen balken, seh ich das richtig?




Nein das eben nicht.

Es ist halt verpixelt und möchte es gerne auf Youtube stellen. Bzw halt ein video indem man Need for Speed Underground, Most Wanted und das neue Hot Pursuit sieht.
Kommt halt bisschen dumm wenn alle Videos 16:9 sind und das Underground 4:3 ;D


----------



## destiny93 (5. Dezember 2010)

achsooooooooo jz versteh ich =D

Die größe könntest du ja umwandeln, aber die Quali bleibt ja schlecht!


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte schon mit meinem Schnittprogramm von 1280x1024 1280x720 nehmen aber dann sieht man eben ziemlich wenig vom Bild


----------

